# Estábamos hablando / habláblamose



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían decir si está bien esta frase como frase aislada, por favor?

Estábamos hablando/habláblamos del cuento X, y decíamos que era una buena muestra del realismo mágico

¿O sonaría mejor la siguiente?

Estuvimos hablando del cuento X, y dijimos que era un buen ejemplo del realimos mágico

Lo que quiero decir es la siguiente:

We were talking about the story X, and we said that it was a good example of magical realism.

Muchas gracias


----------



## lazarus1907

ChocolateLover said:


> Estábamos hablando/habláblamos del cuento X, y decíamos que era una buena muestra del realismo mágico
> 
> ¿O sonaría mejor la siguiente?
> 
> Estuvimos hablando del cuento X, y dijimos que era un buen ejemplo del realimos mágico


Si el comentario respecto al cuento como buen ejemplo de realismo mágico era puntual, o qué ocurría mientras se decía tal cosa no es tan importante como el hecho de haber afirmado tal cosa, la segunda frase suena mucho mejor. Si no, la historia tiene que leerse imaginándose uno cómo decían qué buen ejemplo era ese cuento... sin que hubierais terminado de asegurar tal cosa. Lo cual suena raro, claro.

Yo me quedo con la segunda, pero no sé qué intenciones literarias tienes en mente, porque si lo que quieres es que el lector se imagine esos comentarios mientras se dicen (es decir, antes de que se hayan consumado), la primera es mejor.

Resumiendo: las dos son gramaticalmente correctas, pero no transmiten la historia de la misma manera.


----------



## franmadrid

Without knowing the previous sentences, I would use any of the three at the beginnig with "dijimos". But if I had to decide, I´d use "estuvimos hablando"


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

El contexto es haber terminado de discutir un cuento hace unos minutos y al reportar de lo que se hablaba, ¿sonaría mejor lo de "estuvimos hablando de X y dijimos que..."? 

Pero con el mismo contexto, se puede decir "Estábamos hablando del cuento X, y todos pensábamos que se trataba de X. Había muchos símbolos y metáforas. Por eso nos gustó mucho. ¿no es así?

¿Se usaría el "estábamos hablando..." para decir algo así? 
-Ah. Qué interesante. Justo el otro día nosotros también estábamos hablando de eso. Decíamos que...

Gracias


----------



## franmadrid

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> El contexto es haber terminado de discutir un cuento hace unos minutos y al reportar de lo que se hablaba, ¿sonaría mejor lo de "estuvimos hablando de X y dijimos que..."? No, in this case, as this has happened so recently, "estábamos hablando/hablábamos" is the right choice.
> 
> Pero con el mismo contexto, se puede decir "Estábamos hablando del cuento X, y todos pensábamos que se trataba de X. Había muchos símbolos y metáforas. Por eso nos gustó mucho. ¿no es así?
> 
> ¿Se usaría el "estábamos hablando..." para decir algo así?
> -Ah. Que interesante. Justo el otro día nosotros también estábamos hablando de eso. Decíamos que...
> 
> Gracias


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much



> El contexto es haber terminado de discutir un cuento hace unos minutos y al reportar de lo que se hablaba, ¿sonaría mejor lo de "estuvimos hablando de X y dijimos que..."? No, in this case, as this has happened so recently, "estábamos hablando/hablábamos" is the right choice.


 
With the same context, if I wanted to say "We talked about X, and we said..." ¿se traduciría como/por "Estuvimos hablando de X, y dijimos que..."/Hablamos de X, y dijimos que? ¿El indefinido queda más lejano que el imperfecto?

Thank you


----------



## flljob

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> El contexto es haber terminado de discutir un cuento hace unos minutos y al reportar de lo que se hablaba, ¿sonaría mejor lo de "estuvimos hablando de X y dijimos que..."?
> 
> Pero con el mismo contexto, se puede decir "Estábamos hablando del cuento X, y todos pensábamos que se trataba de X. Había muchos símbolos y metáforas. Por eso nos gustó mucho. ¿no es así?
> 
> ¿Se usaría el "estábamos hablando..." para decir algo así?
> -Ah. Qué interesante. Justo el otro día nosotros también estábamos hablando de eso. Decíamos que...
> 
> Gracias


 
Pues con ese contexto yo diría: Estuvimos hablando del cuento X, y todos pensamos que se trataba de X...


----------



## franmadrid

ChocolateLover said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> With the same context, if I wanted to say "We talked about X, and we said..." ¿se traduciría como/por "Estuvimos hablando de X, y dijimos que..."/Hablamos de X, y dijimos que? ¿El indefinido queda más lejano que el imperfecto?
> 
> Thank you


Well, it also depends on the country, as flljob has said from Mexico he would also use "estuvimos" even it has just happened a few minutes ago. Here in Spain, we would say "estábamos".


----------



## flljob

No creo que tenga que ver con el hecho de que acaba de suceder, sino con que es algo completamente terminado.


----------



## lazarus1907

flljob said:


> No creo que tenga que ver con el hecho de que acaba de suceder, sino con que es algo completamente terminado.


Yo también lo creo. Incluso en España se puede usar el indefinido para cosas que han sucedido hace unos instantes, siempre y cuando se consideren terminadas en el pasado:_Hace un momento sonó el timbre, y del susto que me pegué, me corté el dedo con el cuchillo.
_​Tanto el imperfecto como el indefinido pueden usarse para cosas que ocurrieron hace un millón de años, como para cosas que acontecieron hace unos microsegundos. Estos tiempos tienen que ver con el resultado de la acción, y no con su 'distancia' temporal._Hace un segundo pensaba que no iba a lograrlo.
Hace un millón de años los animales eran más grandes.
_
_Golpeé la puerta hace tan solo unos segundos.
Los animales evolucionarion hace varios millones de años._​


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Todavía estoy un poco confundido. ¿Alguien me podría aclarar la duda con respecto a este ejemplo, por favor? Parece que si uno acaba de discutir un tema con alguien y luego se reporta se puede decir tanto "estábamos hablando de X y decíamos que..." =We were talking about X, and we said...como "estuvimos hablando de X, y dijimos que..."=We talked about X, and we said...¿no es así? Porque las dos versiones serían correctas en inglés, y casi son iguales. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## franmadrid

flljob said:


> No creo que tenga que ver con el hecho de que acaba de suceder, sino con que es algo completamente terminado.


Lo que quiero decir es que los usos de algunos tiempos verbales son distintos a un lado y otro del Atlántico. Allí creo que decís por ejemplo "toma, te hice la cena" y aquí decimos "toma, te he hecho la cena". O si tu hermano aparece en el salón le preguntas "¿qué estuviste haciendo en la cocina?" y aquí "¿qué estabas haciendo en la cocina?".


----------



## lazarus1907

franmadrid said:


> Lo que quiero decir es que los usos de algunos tiempos verbales son distintos a un lado y otro del Atlántico. Allí creo que decís por ejemplo "toma, te hice la cena" y aquí decimos "toma, te he hecho la cena". O si tu hermano aparece en el salón le preguntas "¿qué estuviste haciendo en la cocina?" y aquí "¿qué estabas haciendo en la cocina?".


Por lo que tengo entendido, la diferencia principal es que el pretérito perfecto apenas se usa en América, y en su lugar usan el indefinido. Por lo demás, los usos son prácticamente idénticos (includia la diferencia entre el imperfecto y el indefinido).


----------



## lazarus1907

ChocolateLover said:


> Todavía estoy un poco confundido. ¿Alguien me podría aclarar la duda con respecto a este ejemplo, por favor? Parece que si uno acaba de discutir un tema con alguien y luego se reporta se puede decir tanto "estábamos hablando de X y decíamos que..." =We were talking about X, and we said...como "estuvimos hablando de X, y dijimos que..."=We talked about X, and we said...¿no es así? Porque las dos versiones serían correctas en inglés, y casi son iguales.


Es difícil de explicar, pero ¡AMBAS SON CORRECTAS!

La diferencia radica en el aspecto gramatical. Si queremos que el lector (u oyente) imagine a ambos discutiendo, usamos el imperfecto; si nuestra intención es tan solo describir el resultado de la discusión, usamos el indefinido. En el primer caso la acción aún no ha terminado (desde una perspectiva de pasado), mientras que el la segunda sí. En otras palabras: si usamos el imperfecto, le estamos diciendo al lector que mantenga en su imaginación la acción en su transcurrir (antes de que termine), mientras que si usamos el indefinido, no queremos que nuestro lector se detenga a pensar en el transcurso de una acción que no resulta interesante en nuestra versión de la historia.

En ambos casos la discusión puede haber tenido lugar hace segundos... ¡o milenios! La elección del tiempo verbal no influye en esto.


----------



## flljob

Me parece que en España se usa más el pretérito perfecto cuando acaba de suceder o de hacerse algo. En Latinoamérica preferimos usar el indefinido, pero porque tiene un valor aspectual. La diferencia entre el imperfecto y el pretérito simple es aspectual. Las dos las puedes usar. Pero si usas el imperfecto el verbo tiene un aspecto durativo. Si usas el indefinido, tiene un aspecto perfectivo.


----------



## franmadrid

ChocolateLover said:


> Todavía estoy un poco confundido. ¿Alguien me podría aclarar la duda con respecto a este ejemplo, por favor? Parece que si uno acaba de discutir un tema con alguien y luego se reporta se puede decir tanto "estábamos hablando de X y decíamos que..." =We were talking about X, and we said...como "estuvimos hablando de X, y dijimos que..."=We talked about X, and we said...¿no es así? Porque las dos versiones serían correctas en inglés, y casi son iguales.
> 
> Muchas gracias


Por supuesto, puedes utilizar las dos formas, de hecho las cuatro formas:
-estábamos hablando
-estuvimos hablando
-hablábamos
-hablamos
Y alguna más que se usa en España aunque sea pasado y concluido:
-hemos hablado de X, y hemos dicho que....


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Y en este caso "estábamos hablando de X" y "hablábamos de X" son iguales? ¿Y hablamos de X y estuvimos hablando de X son iguales?

Si uno se refiere a la clase pasada, ¿se puede decir "La clase pasada hablamos/estuvimos hablando de..."?

Gracias


----------



## flljob

Creo que en México el aspecto tiene más importancia. Por ejemplo, en mi país a nadie se le ocurriría decir: Ayer he ido al cine. Suena como una frase incompleta e ilógica. Tienes que decir:Ayer fui al cine.
Yo nunca diría: Ayer iba al cine, como una frase aislada. Pero si díría: Ayer iba al cine cuando me encontré a mis amigos.
Creo que la diferencia principal entre España y México está en el uso del indefinido (en México), en lugar del perfecto.
En cuanto al imperfecto no creo que haya ninguna diferencia.


----------



## lazarus1907

flljob said:


> Creo que en México el aspecto tiene más importancia. Por ejemplo, en mi país a nadie se le ocurriría decir: Ayer he ido al cine.


Es España sí lo oirás, pero a muchos de nosotros nos suena fatal, y las gramáticas condenan abiertamente este uso (en las academias de idiomas esa frase la dan como incorrecta).


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Y en este caso "estábamos hablando de X" y "hablábamos de X" son iguales? ¿Y hablamos de X y estuvimos hablando de X son iguales?

Si uno se refiere a la clase pasada, ¿se puede decir "La clase pasada hablamos/estuvimos hablando de..."?

Gracias


----------



## flljob

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Y en este caso "estábamos hablando de X" y "hablábamos de X" son iguales? ¿Y hablamos de X y estuvimos hablando de X son iguales?
> 
> Si uno se refiere a la clase pasada, ¿se puede decir "La clase pasada hablamos/estuvimos hablando de..."?
> 
> Gracias


 
La diferencia es todavía más difícil de explicar.Tómalas como que son iguales.
Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Está bien. Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

> Pues con ese contexto yo diría: Estuvimos hablando del cuento X, y todos pensamos que se trataba de X...


 
Una pregunta más:

Pensaba que no se puede decir "penamos" en este contexto y que había que usar "pensábamos" o "nos pareció", porque todavía se cree. ¿no es así? ¿O sí se puede si uno se refiere al comienzo de este pensamiento?

Muchas gracias


----------



## franmadrid

Bueno, no despistemos a nuestro amigo Chocolatelover que en sus frases no hay referencias temporales concretas (únicamente sabemos que es pasado reciente, apenas unos minutos antes) y los verbos a tratar son "hablar" y "decir". Con estos detalles, creo que todas las opciones son perfectamente válidas


----------



## franmadrid

ChocolateLover said:


> Una pregunta más:
> 
> Pensaba que no se puede decir "penamos" en este contexto y que había que usar "pensábamos" o "nos pareció", porque todavía se cree. ¿no es así? ¿O sí se puede si uno se refiere al comienzo de este pensamiento?
> 
> Muchas gracias


Sí puedes decirlo. No significa necesariamente que no sigas pensándolo o que haya cambiado tu opinión.


----------



## lazarus1907

ChocolateLover said:


> Pensaba que no se puede decir "pen*s*amos" en este contexto y que había que usar "pensábamos" o "nos pareció", porque todavía se cree. ¿no es así?


No, no es así. Al leer la historia tenemos la opción de trasladarnos al momento de la acción y vivirla como si estuviéramos allí (imperfecto), o contemplarla una vez acabada (indefinido). ¿Quieres que el lector os imagine pensando eso, o solo te interesa que sepa que en algún momento de tu vida habéis tenido esa idea? La respuesta determinará cuál es el tiempo más adecuado.


----------



## flljob

Recuerda que si dices: Estábamos hablando de realismo mágico. Aunque sea la frase inicial, el que uses el imperfecto hace pensar en un contexto que te permite emplear así la frase.
Supón que tu maestra de literatura, que está hablando de realismo mágico te regaña porque estás platicando con una amiga. Tu frase inicial es:
Estábamos hablando de realismo mágico, o hablábamos de realismo mágico. Es el contexto el que te permite usar el imperfecto en una frase inicial.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Ahora lo entiendo

Saludos


----------

